# Eclipse RCP vs. Plugin Entwicklung



## Romfl (7. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen graphischen Editor mit GEF entwickeln. Dieser Editor soll später ggf. mal Teil einer größeren Anwendung werden. Deswegen stellt sich für mich gerade die Frage, ob ich ein Plugin,das in Eclipse läuft oder eine alleinstehende RCP Anwendung entwickeln soll, bzw. ob ich folgendes richtig verstanden habe:
Wenn ich eine RCP Anwendung schreibe, dann ist der Editor doch gewissermasen auch nur ein Plugin, dass ich dann später in die große Anwedung einbinden kann,oder?

Danke schon mal.

Gruß Flo


----------



## Gonzo17 (7. Okt 2009)

Das kommt jetzt darauf an, wie du das einbauen möchtest.

Generell ist es so. Du entwickelst ein Plug-In für Eclipse und kannst es gleichzeitig als RCP starten. Das eine schliesst das andere nicht aus. Oder vielmehr, du kannst keine RCP Anwendung erstellen, wenn du deinen Editor nicht als Eclipse Plug-In zur Verfügung hast. Der Witz an RCP ist ja gerade, dass du quasi eine von dir zusammengebaute Eclipse Application startest, die aber zuerst nur das Grundgerüst hat, um überhaupt starten zu können. Alles, was du dann in deine RCP Anwendung hinzufügen möchtest, wird als Plug-In in die Liste der Plug-Ins aufgenommen, die beim Start geladen werden.


----------



## Wildcard (7. Okt 2009)

Eclipse selbst ist auch nur ein RCP, daher ändert sich an dem Editor selbst nichts.
Für den RCP musst du dann lediglich noch ein zwei Bundles mehr schreiben um das Product zu definieren und die Workbench an deine Bedürfnisse anzupassen.
Ich würde GEF Editoren übrigens nicht selbst schreiben, sondern mit GMF generieren lassen,


----------



## Romfl (8. Okt 2009)

Ok, genau so hatte ich das auch gedacht...
Danke.

Wegen GMF, habs mir etz mal angeschaut und ich weiss nicht, ob des für mich sinnvoll ist.
Mit meinem Editor soll man eine Art Schaltplan zeichnen können und diesen dann in einer Datei ( per XML oder so ) abspeichern und natürlich auch wieder lesen können. 
An sich sowas wie der Logic Editor aus den GEF Beispielen.

Würdet ihr sowas dann in GMF machen?


----------



## Wildcard (8. Okt 2009)

Es gibt sogar ein Logic Example für GMF:
http://help.eclipse.org/ganymede/topic/org.eclipse.gmf.doc/examples-guide/diagram/logicExample.html


----------



## Romfl (12. Okt 2009)

Ok, danke.

Ich werd mir das mal anschaun...


----------

